
Will Covid-19 Kill the Open Office Design? - WrightStuff
https://insights.dice.com/2020/04/29/will-covid-19-kill-open-office-design/
======
mantrid84
I'd love to see it that way! but open office design is preferred due to rising
real estate prices which in turn come from loose monetary policy and bailouts.
officials keep those prices high believing this would restart economy somehow
(and government income!) so we might see - ironically - even more open offices
if economic outfall from the lockdown is worse.

